

C.K. Prahalad: The New Age of Innovation - initself
http://www.businessweek.com/innovate/content/may2008/id20080519_851847.htm?chan=innovation_innovation+%2B+design_top+stories

======
noonespecial
_N=1 states that "value is based on unique, personalized experiences of
consumers." That is, even companies serving 100 million consumers need to
focus on individuals. R=G, meanwhile, argues that since no company can hope to
satisfy the varied..._

Ok I let it slide when they usurped "Whatever _2.0!_ " for their marketing
fracas, but math-a-tizing it? Its just a step too far.

~~~
akd
Reading one of these "business books" will make your head hurt. The memoirs of
successful entrepreneurs are often interesting reads (e.g. "Losing My
Virginity" by Richard Branson) but things like this are a paragraph of content
extended to 200 pages with a $39.95 price tag.

